# Do you Roku?



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm drowning in cable/satellite bills and have decided to bite the bullet and cancel. I have Direct TV now, but plan on weaning myself off completely on Friday.

I just got my Roku and I'm starting to explore what's available. Mostly I've been watching Hulu Plus and Amazon Prime. I also have Crackle, Pandora and Epix. I've heard a lot of complaints about Netflix so I'm holding off on trying that for now.

I'm looking to add some more. What channels do you watch most often and what kind of content do they have?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

OK. . .have to ask.  What exactly is Roku?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tippy said:


> OK. . .have to ask. What exactly is Roku?


Roku is a box you hook up to your TV so you can stream videos from Hulu, Netflix and Amazon directly to your TV. They offer about 200 free channels for different interests such as news, sports, kids, etc.

Hulu Plus costs $7.99 a month. Amazon Prime members get lots of movies and TV shows for free. Netflix is also $7.99 a month.

The box runs about $80-100. There are different models.

Right now I'm watching an episode of Bones on Hulu Plus. Earlier I watched Ed Sullivan and a Bollywood competition show.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love watching Netflix on my Roku - they have tons of documentaries and shows my DH and I love (Gordon Ramsay, programs from History Channel, etc).  We haven't subscribed to Hulu Plus yet since a good friend said he felt like he was getting ripped off but he tried it in the early days where there was actually more for free on Hulu vs the Hulu Plus.  We totally ditched our cable box and only watch the Roku or use a computer hooked to our TV.  The only thing I miss are baseball games!  I might opt for Hulu Plus once Survivor starts!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kindlequeen said:


> I love watching Netflix on my Roku - they have tons of documentaries and shows my DH and I love (Gordon Ramsay, programs from History Channel, etc). We haven't subscribed to Hulu Plus yet since a good friend said he felt like he was getting ripped off but he tried it in the early days where there was actually more for free on Hulu vs the Hulu Plus. We totally ditched our cable box and only watch the Roku or use a computer hooked to our TV. The only thing I miss are baseball games! I might opt for Hulu Plus once Survivor starts!


History Channel stuff, huh? I'll have to check out Netflix pretty soon.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've heard a lot of complaints about Netflix so I'm holding off on trying that for now.


I have Netflix and love it.

The complaints you've heard are probably all related to the recent price increases and not the actual quality of the service. However, if you opt for the streaming-only plan, the price has remained the same (ditto for the one-disc-only plan, but that doesn't fit what we're discussing since there's no streaming in that option).

As for Hulu Plus, this post sums up my feelings pretty well:



kindlequeen said:


> We haven't subscribed to Hulu Plus yet since a good friend said he felt like he was getting ripped off but he tried it in the early days where there was actually more for free on Hulu vs the Hulu Plus.


Yep. If you're watching Hulu Plus on anything other than your PC (such as PS3, iPad, etc.), you cannot access all of the content. It's ridiculous, infuriating, and completely bush league. Every so often, I check to see if this problem has been rectified, and so far I've come away disappointed every time. Hulu Plus has the potential to be an incredible service, but it's not there yet.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a roku and watch a lot of netflix.  I haven't used Hulu, but in general if you want tv you want Hulu and if you want movies you want Netflix.  (Although my two nieces watch a lot of old cartoons on Netflix).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, CS. We haven't crossed paths in a while. Good to see you.



CS said:


> I have Netflix and love it.
> 
> The complaints you've heard are probably all related to the recent price increases and not the actual quality of the service. However, if you opt for the streaming-only plan, the price has remained the same (ditto for the one-disc-only plan, but that doesn't fit what we're discussing since there's no streaming in that option).


I don't need the one disc only plan because I have a ton of my own DVD's and Amazon Prime has a lot of movies for free. Not all movies I like to watch, but enough to keep me busy for a while. Netflix gives a one month free trial so I'll see what they have.



> As for Hulu Plus, this post sums up my feelings pretty well:
> 
> Yep. If you're watching Hulu Plus on anything other than your PC (such as PS3, iPad, etc.), you cannot access all of the content. It's ridiculous, infuriating, and completely bush league. Every so often, I check to see if this problem has been rectified, and so far I've come away disappointed every time. Hulu Plus has the potential to be an incredible service, but it's not there yet.


I saw that Fame is only available for viewing on my PC. Also several of the shows I watch are available on the network's websites, so I don't need Hulu for that, either. I do prefer to watch the shows on my TV if possible. I don't like tying up my laptop because I do a lot of work on it.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dante Kleinberg (Aug 31, 2011)

I've thought about doing something like this many times, but have resisted for a few reasons.

One is that if the Internet goes down, there is not much to do.  My Internet was out for four days last week, and it was bad enough being limited to only DirecTV, and no Netflix.  What would I do without DirecTV at all?  Read a book?  LOL

Two is that many of my girlfriend's favorite shows are not on Netflix or Hulu: i.e. Rachael Ray, Holmes on Homes, House Hunters, etc. 

Three is that I like to feel part of the zeitgeist.  I watch Breaking Bad, and then I go on AVClub.com or Hitfix.com and read about it and talk about it.  If I had to wait for all my shows to come out on DVD, I'd feel sort of... cut off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dante Kleinberg said:


> I've thought about doing something like this many times, but have resisted for a few reasons.
> 
> One is that if the Internet goes down, there is not much to do. My Internet was out for four days last week, and it was bad enough being limited to only DirecTV, and no Netflix. What would I do without DirecTV at all? Read a book? LOL
> 
> ...


It definitely takes an adjustment. I know my grandkids aren't going to be happy without their cartoons but I'm sure I can find something for them to watch. I have tons of DVDs for them to watch, too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My son and his wife gave up cable and only use Netflix.  They have two boys, 5 and 7.  I know they like to watch different things when they visit me but for the most part they never even ask to watch TV anymore.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> My son and his wife gave up cable and only use Netflix. They have two boys, 5 and 7. I know they like to watch different things when they visit me but for the most part they never even ask to watch TV anymore.
> deb


I like this. I hope my grandkids eventually feel the same way.

I'm enjoying a very old movie right now.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

We've got Roku and watch Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu, but mostly Netflix.

But I personally watch mostly regular television (not cable or satellite) on TiVo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AnnetteL said:


> We've got Roku and watch Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu, but mostly Netflix.
> 
> But I personally watch mostly regular television (not cable or satellite) on TiVo.


Don't you have to get cable or satellite to watch with TiVo? How does that work?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

WE LOVE OUR ROKU. Seriously, there is more on that thing than we can watch. Get Nowhereman's private channel to pick up podcasts and even some live TV (go to http://www.thenowhereman.com and the private channel area on Roku), Newscaster, Crunchyroll if you like anime, and Netflix and you're good to go. The TED channel, Amazon On Demand, Pub D Hub/Internet Archive and cnet round out our faves. That and over-the-air, and you're in the middle of a TV glut.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> WE LOVE OUR ROKU. Seriously, there is more on that thing than we can watch.


I was thinking about that myself.



> Get Nowhereman's private channel to pick up podcasts and even some live TV (go to http://www.thenowhereman.com and the private channel area on Roku), Newscaster, Crunchyroll if you like anime, and Netflix and you're good to go. The TED channel, Amazon On Demand, Pub D Hub/Internet Archive and cnet round out our faves. That and over-the-air, and you're in the middle of a TV glut.


Thanks for the suggestions. I have so much to explore.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I use a Roku box for my NetFlix in the TV room and my husband's XBox 360 for NetFlixing in the living room.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dara England said:


> I use a Roku box for my NetFlix in the TV room and my husband's XBox 360 for NetFlixing in the living room.


Eventually, I'll get another Roku for the l/r but 90% of my TV watching is in my den.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Roku + Netflix = tolerable treadmill time


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Roku + Netflix = tolerable treadmill time


I'll have to remember that if I ever get on a treadmill.


----------



## Collin Moshman (Sep 1, 2011)

Roku is great, my wife and I have also talked about giving up cable because we watch Netflix and Amazon on Roku so much.  We still DVR a number of shows so we probably won't give up cable just yet, but Roku really is extremely useful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Collin Moshman said:


> Roku is great, my wife and I have also talked about giving up cable because we watch Netflix and Amazon on Roku so much. We still DVR a number of shows so we probably won't give up cable just yet, but Roku really is extremely useful.


I canceled my satellite today.

I have two problems. First, there is so much content I hardly know what to choose. Second, I can't remember which service I was watching something on so I can go back to it. I'm going to have to keep a log.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, CS. We haven't crossed paths in a while. Good to see you.
> 
> Netflix gives a one month free trial so I'll see what they have.
> 
> I do prefer to watch the shows on my TV if possible.


Good to see you again too, Gertie.  I forgot to mention the free one-month Netflix trial, but that's definitely the way to go. We can all post about Netflix for page after page, but you really have to experience it for yourself to see if it's right for you. A full month will be more than enough time for you to get the idea.

If/when you sign up, use http://www.instantwatcher.com and http://www.feedfliks.com to find out what's been recently added. They both do a far better job of tracking that info than Netflix's own website.

I agree about watching on TV. I can't watch anything on my laptop unless I have no other alternative. That's why the Roku box is so great. It's small, easy to hook up, and light enough to move around the house if need be. Such as...



Thumper said:


> Roku + Netflix = tolerable treadmill time


Yep. That's exactly why I bought mine.  I move it from the gym room to the bedroom and back with ease.

Also, Amazon offers a different 99-cent video-on-demand movie rental every M-Th and a few $1.99 rentals over the weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/vod

Occasionally, they'll run a promotion offering a $5 credit for their VOD section if you link your Amazon and Twitter account and allow them to post a tweet on your behalf advertising the service. Since I don't care about Twitter or have any followers anyway, I have no problem tweeting an advertisement every few months whenever this offer comes back around. I've done it a few times and I'm always using those credits to rent movies. I can watch them on the big screen via the Roku box. It's awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the good advice. I didn't know I could just move the Roku from room to room. 

I'll watch for that $5 coupon. I use Twitter all the time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie - 

Not that you don't have enough input already (sorry, was just wandering through and saw this thread), but we've been using Roku for Netflix and Amazon video for a long time. We've only had a couple problems with Netflix, but that's about it.

Did you happen to get the HD box? We're actually looking to upgrade, because ours was one of the original boxes and is probably the equivalent of a VHS now...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Gertie -
> 
> Not that you don't have enough input already (sorry, was just wandering through and saw this thread), but we've been using Roku for Netflix and Amazon video for a long time. We've only had a couple problems with Netflix, but that's about it.
> 
> Did you happen to get the HD box? We're actually looking to upgrade, because ours was one of the original boxes and is probably the equivalent of a VHS now...


This is the one I got.

http://www.amazon.com/Roku-XDS-Streaming-Player-1080p/dp/B00426C57O/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1315443498&sr=1-1

This one seemed to have the most features.

I have a problem with a lot of the shows on Hulu Plus. The audio and video don't match up. It's like watching a bad ninja film from the 70's.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This is the one I got.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Roku-XDS-Streaming-Player-1080p/dp/B00426C57O/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1315443498&sr=1-1
> 
> This one seemed to have the most features.


Oooo! You got the fancy one! I haven't decided which one to get - all of 'em are a bargain.



> I have a problem with a lot of the shows on Hulu Plus. The audio and video don't match up. It's like watching a bad ninja film from the 70's.


Bruce Lee lives! Haven't tried Hulu at all, so can't comment on that, other than to say it's bad!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oooo! You got the fancy one! I haven't decided which one to get - all of 'em are a bargain.


It was the cost of one month's satellite. I'm so glad I dumped it.

I'll get Netflix streaming only next month. Right now, I have more than enough things to watch between Hulu and Amazon.



> Bruce Lee lives! Haven't tried Hulu at all, so can't comment on that, other than to say it's bad!


Good thing I usually just listen to the TV.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never had cable or satellite.  Antenna only.  I've had TiVo for almost ten years.  I have just a very few streaming choices with TiVo.  Free Amazon Prime video is NOT one of them.  I want to watch it on my big TV screen -- not just Fire screen.  Is FREE Amazon Prime video available with Roku?  Netflix of course?  Any other "channels" you would particularly recommend?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've never had cable or satellite. Antenna only. I've had TiVo for almost ten years. I have just a very few streaming choices with TiVo. Free Amazon Prime video is NOT one of them. I want to watch it on my big TV screen -- not just Fire screen. Is FREE Amazon Prime video available with Roku? Netflix of course? Any other "channels" you would particularly recommend?


I pretty much stick to netflix, prime, and hulu plus. Amazon prime will sync between your TV and fire. I got a roku 3 at Sam's club for $86 last week.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I pretty much stick to netflix, prime, and hulu plus. Amazon prime will sync between your TV and fire. I got a roku 3 at Sam's club for $86 last week.


How do you do that? Don't you need a device wired into your TV to play FREE Prime? TiVo doesn't have FREE Prime as a choice.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Think about Simple.tv, its like a DVR for antenna channels that plays back on the Roku. Although if you have Tivo you won't need this


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> How do you do that? Don't you need a device wired into your TV to play FREE Prime?


That's what the Roku box is. I got one a month or so ago, and it's very nice. Typically, two weeks after I got the Roku, my BluRay player crashed and burned, so I had to get a new one... which apparently has the same channels for streaming that I watch on the Roku.

I still have DirecTV because of all the programs on the various science and history channels that I like.

Mike


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've never had cable or satellite. Antenna only. I've had TiVo for almost ten years. I have just a very few streaming choices with TiVo. Free Amazon Prime video is NOT one of them. I want to watch it on my big TV screen -- not just Fire screen. Is FREE Amazon Prime video available with Roku? Netflix of course? Any other "channels" you would particularly recommend?


Yes, free prime is on the roku amazon channel, along with renting and buying. There is also a amazon cloudplayer app so you can play all your music you have on there through the TV, or stereo like I have hooked up. 
On my Roku I use Netflix, Amazon video and cloudplayer, Hulu, iHeartradio, Tageschau (german news), nowhereman (streams from all over). Hubby likes some of the ones that play older movies, but I don't have the list in front of me so I don't recall the names of the channels.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> How do you do that? Don't you need a device wired into your TV to play FREE Prime? TiVo doesn't have FREE Prime as a choice.


Yes, you need the Roku, although I understand there are other devices available that will do the same thing.

Amazon is one of the channels available on Roku and you can use your Prime for free videos, rent movies or TV shows, or buy them to story in your video library the same way you do with books on your kindle. I now rent videos from Amazon instead of buying them for the grandkids because they only watch a video a few times. I'd rather pay $2.99 a couple of times than $14.99 or more for the DVD and then have to keep that DVD on my shrinking shelf space.

There are tons of free and/or subscription channels available on Roku. Movies, news, music, sports, educational, instructional. I've had my Roku for a long time and haven't had time to explore more than a handful.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, all.  I'm not a fanboy, but I do have a number of Apple products.  So there's Apple TV, but I'd guess that Amazon (FREE Prime) video isn't available on that either cuz Amazon and Apple are "at war".  Got to check Apple TV out.  I'll get either Roku or Apple TV.  As I said, very little streams via TiVo.  I can rent or buy videos from Amazon on it, but FREE Amazon Prime is not available.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, all. I'm not a fanboy, but I do have a number of Apple products. So there's Apple TV, but I'd guess that Amazon (FREE Prime) video isn't available on that either cuz Amazon and Apple are "at war". Got to check Apple TV out. I'll get either Roku or Apple TV. As I said, very little streams via TiVo. I can rent or buy videos from Amazon on it, but FREE Amazon Prime is not available.


Let us know what you decide and how it works out.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am 95% sure of the move to a Roku myself.  I down graded my TV watching by 85%, and cable is just not worth it anymore.  I tested myself by going on a "no cable" fast for about 2 weeks, and it really wasn't that bad at all.  Most of the time I have the TV on for just background noise anyway.  Not to mention, sometimes I flip through the channels and see SO MANY poor/bad shows on that I just don't care for.  The financial reasons are also a strong point as well.  Makes me think "Geez, I'm PAYING for this?!"  

I think it's easier for me to switch at this point is because nearly ALL of my friends have also taken the "no cable/satellite" view, so we just go out or hangout with each other more.  Ah, face-to-face contact...   Most of my favorite TV shows are available for free online (as the weather gets colder, I'm LOVING the fact that I can watch on my iPad app all snuggled up in bed).  My brother also gave me his Amazon gift card so buying a Roku unit will be much cheaper.   

Downsides, I won't have some of the TV shows that I like.  There are only a few of them that I could just switch on OnDemand and watch them, but I can always buy it as digital download or Blu Ray/DVDs.  Another downside, is that I have a REALLY old TV from the early 2000s and I'm told I'll need a HDMI/RCA converter to hook up Roku to my TV via my Blu Ray...?  Something like that.  Though my brother is giving me his old large HD flatscreen, only problem is trying to find space for it in my small home (especially in easy to watch location as a short "Hobbit-Like" person). 

Does anyone use the antennas for their local channels?  I'm interested is purchasing one, but not sure which one is the more reliable as there are so many out there.  Anyone use one in the Pacific Northwest?  Living in WA you get Canadian TV which I sometimes enjoy, and I hear that you can easily pick them up with one of these antennas.

Tris


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tris said:


> I am 95% sure of the move to a Roku myself. I down graded my TV watching by 85%, and cable is just not worth it anymore. I tested myself by going on a "no cable" fast for about 2 weeks, and it really wasn't that bad at all. Most of the time I have the TV on for just background noise anyway. Not to mention, sometimes I flip through the channels and see SO MANY poor/bad shows on that I just don't care for. The financial reasons are also a strong point as well. Makes me think "Geez, I'm PAYING for this?!"


That was my big reason. Only about half a dozen shows I like to watch regularly and cable was up around $90 a month. I do pay for Netflix and Hulu Plus. $7.99 each per month.



> Downsides, I won't have some of the TV shows that I like. There are only a few of them that I could just switch on OnDemand and watch them, but I can always buy it as digital download or Blu Ray/DVDs. Another downside, is that I have a REALLY old TV from the early 2000s and I'm told I'll need a HDMI/RCA converter to hook up Roku to my TV via my Blu Ray...? Something like that. Though my brother is giving me his old large HD flatscreen, only problem is trying to find space for it in my small home (especially in easy to watch location as a short "Hobbit-Like" person).


I can watch a lot of the current TV shows on Hulu Plus. Discovery Channel and History Channel have so far not participated, but I found both of them have apps for my Fire. Hard to watch because the shows keep buffering, but at least I can sort of watch _Deadliest Catch._



> Does anyone use the antennas for their local channels? I'm interested is purchasing one, but not sure which one is the more reliable as there are so many out there. Anyone use one in the Pacific Northwest? Living in WA you get Canadian TV which I sometimes enjoy, and I hear that you can easily pick them up with one of these antennas.
> 
> Tris


I live only fifty miles from a major city and can't get the local channels with an indoor antenna. If I put up one of those 20 footers, I'll only get ABC and I think, UBN if I remember correctly. There are websites where you can plug in your location and they'll tell you what channels you can expect to get. Sorry, I can't remember the url of any of them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i live in a suburb area of KC and the Leaf antenna works great for over the air local channels in HD


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live 20 miles straight west of downtown Chicago.  I'm in a condo.  There's a TV antenna on the roof (five stories up).  Was working fine.  I don't know why, condo association put up new antenna just this past Monday.  No problems.

I e-mailed Amazon.  Got answer that Apple TV does NOT stream Prime Instant videos.  So it will be Roku.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, all. I'm not a fanboy, but I do have a number of Apple products. So there's Apple TV, but I'd guess that Amazon (FREE Prime) video isn't available on that either cuz Amazon and Apple are "at war". Got to check Apple TV out. I'll get either Roku or Apple TV. As I said, very little streams via TiVo. I can rent or buy videos from Amazon on it, but FREE Amazon Prime is not available.


No, you're right - Amazon isn't on Apple TV, which is why we ended up getting a Roku when I signed up for Prime a couple of years ago so I could get the free streaming videos from Amazon. I think the Roku was $59, so it wasn't a huge expense. The great thing about Apple TV is that you can Airplay stuff from your laptop or iPad or whatever to the TV through the Apple TV.

Of course, they aren't totally "at war", since Amazon's apps are on the iPhone/iPad for watching the free Prime videos - come to think of it, you might be able to Airplay video from Amazon or your Apple computer through an Apple TV to your computer. I'll have to give that a try and let you know. I know some of the TV channels block either the iPad app or the computer (TNT does) so that you get a picture but no sound if you try to Airplay. Anyway, I'll check.

ETA: Yep, it works. I just Airplayed "Foyle's War" from Amazon Prime on my Mac laptop through the Apple TV to our TV. I think there are plusses/minuses for either. You might get a bit better quality from the Roku, but when we've Airplayed TV shows we haven't really had any complaints.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Foyle's war is also on Netflix.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the new $35 Google Chromecast is adding Hulu, not sure if it does Amazon...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Foyle's war is also on Netflix.


Yep, that's actually where I started watching it. It was just the first thing that popped up on my Amazon Prime video list, since it was the last thing I'd watched.

Honestly when choosing between two services the best thing is to see what's available on each. Of course things are constantly changing, Apple TV just recently added 3 "exclusives". If it weren't for the Amazon thing we probably wouldn't have even gotten a Roku. But now I'm glad we have it, because a lot of Nickelodeon shows are exclusive to Amazon Prime right now and our grandkids are here fairly often - their mom is bummed because they only have Apple TV so she can't stream those shows at home. If we had to choose, DH would choose Apple TV because of the sports options they recently added. It's all in what you want to watch, really.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> i live in a suburb area of KC and the Leaf antenna works great for over the air local channels in HD


Thanks for this suggestion any others? I like many of you have contemplated going just to a roku. Someone also mentioned "simple.tv" is this a roku channel and is it free?

I hope that soon premium channels like HBO & Showtime would offer a roku option. If that ever happens I would ditch my dish in a heartbeat! I am sure that cable and satellite companies are working hard to prevent it. Direct tv won't even allow hbo go to work with a Roku, or has that changed?

One more question, is hulu plus worth it? I just get frustrated when all the shows I like are on the same night... Wednesdays are crazy packed and I am usually not home! American Horror restarts next week, anyone know if Hulu + carries it?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

https://www.simple.tv/
is a relatively inexpensive DVR solution for cord cutters. The hardest part of ditching cable for me was losing the DVR, this replaced it for me for much less than a Tivo.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Chad, but what do you need to record if you are using channels like Hulu or Netflix? do you have an antenna too? I will admit I have my DVR set to record Judge Judy every day! LOL! Is that the kind of thing you use it for?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes it would record whatever over the air antenna channels you set it to record. Will not do Netflix, but it play back through Roku or iOS or android device. Mine records Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Elementary, SHIELD, Arrow, etc. I never watch live TV.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I live 20 miles straight west of downtown Chicago. I'm in a condo. There's a TV antenna on the roof (five stories up). Was working fine. I don't know why, condo association put up new antenna just this past Monday. No problems.


I believe that my complex does not allow for outside antennas or large dishes. *sigh* I live in a major city in my state so I don't think getting the main channels will be an issue, and I think I live far enough away from the mountains...so I'll probably be alright. I wonder if this will work...



I have to made a decision to do it, cut the cable cord! 

Tris


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This condo building was built before cable so rooftop antenna was the norm. I've lived here for 28 years. A number of years ago was having trouble with TV reception for a while. I brought it up at a condo board meeting. Someone said, "Get cable." I talked to my boss (attorney) about it. He said if there was TV antenna reception when I bought in, association MUST keep it up. Telling unit owner, "Get cable," is not allowed.

There are a few satellite dishes on balconies on the building. Pretty sure it was the condo board prez who told me condo board _cannot_ say no to it. I don't know if that is a state law or more local than that.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have this antenna which works very well


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Thanks for this suggestion any others? I like many of you have contemplated going just to a roku. Someone also mentioned "simple.tv" is this a roku channel and is it free?
> 
> I hope that soon premium channels like HBO & Showtime would offer a roku option. If that ever happens I would ditch my dish in a heartbeat! I am sure that cable and satellite companies are working hard to prevent it. Direct tv won't even allow hbo go to work with a Roku, or has that changed?
> 
> One more question, is hulu plus worth it? I just get frustrated when all the shows I like are on the same night... Wednesdays are crazy packed and I am usually not home! American Horror restarts next week, anyone know if Hulu + carries it?


American Gothic, but I didn't see American Horror. They might not be showing it on the listing because the new season hasn't started.

I get about everything I watch in current shows on Hulu Plus except for sytycd and Deadliest Catch. I'm getting DC on the Discovery Channel App on my Fire, but it keeps stopping to buffer.

They used to give you a one month free trial, but now they only give you a week.

ETA: Here's what they say about American Horror Story.

Coffin
TV Spot(20 sec)
(556)
American Horror Story: Coven tells the secret history of witches and witchcraft in America. Over three hundred years have passed since the turbulent...more

Full episodes of American Horror Story are not available at this time.
We currently don't have the rights to make this show available on your TV or mobile devices - request to be notified if it becomes available in Hulu Plus.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Good thread. I will look more later. I don't watch much TV. So all I have is antenna.  But I do have PS3 and netflix that is rarely used....


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

watched most everything on it from the streaming channels that were 
the best. Finally grew tired of it and its back in the box beneath the big screen.
Have the apple tv too. It is connected because the music stations on the apple are cool, much better than the roku.
Had direct tv, zapped it because it became reruns mostly so dragged out the twently something year old televison antenna, bought a tripod for it and mounted it on the roof with 10 foot of extension.
Judging from outside, its about 40 feet high. Also bought the rotator box to direct it for best reception with the power amp in the house.
Works great, especially at night. Usually have about 35 stations coming in from north carolina, south carolina and georgia. Total investment.....about 150 dollars.
Would I go back to any of the other?
The answer is no because writing is better!

BM


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> This condo building was built before cable so rooftop antenna was the norm. I've lived here for 28 years. A number of years ago was having trouble with TV reception for a while. I brought it up at a condo board meeting. Someone said, "Get cable." I talked to my boss (attorney) about it. He said if there was TV antenna reception when I bought in, association MUST keep it up. Telling unit owner, "Get cable," is not allowed.
> 
> There are a few satellite dishes on balconies on the building. Pretty sure it was the condo board prez who told me condo board _cannot_ say no to it. I don't know if that is a state law or more local than that.


Huh, interesting... It might be a state or local law? I never heard about thing like that here in my state, and I've worked/read through many COA/HOA guidelines too. I once again re-checked my neighbors and still no dishes anywhere. Of course, our buildings were built back in around the early 2000s.

However, I finally called my cable provider on Friday evening, and canceled. My bill will be drastically reduced, yay, and right after I saw an ad for "Vanilla Ice Goes Amish"...and it just solidified my decision. Then I dug out my Amazon gift card, ordered a Roku 3 and a HDMI to Composite connector which arrives on Tuesday, yay!  I'm 90% sure that Roku 3 won't work on my old 20" early 2000 TV/DVD player, but I have to try...if not, my brother said I could take his old giant flat screen as he or my dad no longer needs it...gotta love older brothers. 

I think I have to wait on the antenna for local channels, the leaf ones are a bit pricey...and I think doing some more research will be best.

Tris


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tris said:


> gotta love older brothers.
> 
> Tris


Wish I had one or more of those.  Had a BF who was a certified mechanic and very techie.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Tris said:


> I'm 90% sure that Roku 3 won't work on my old 20" early 2000 TV/DVD player, but I have to try...


A circa 2000 TV will be analog, and the Roku is all digital with HDMI output. Not compatible.

Mike


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, too bad Sandpiper.   Though in a way you were kinda lucky.   After YEARS of being used as a tackle dummy, sparing partner, the competition, the enemy, the taste/smell tester, the human "gross-out" meter, the person to poke, and the "fall guy"...it sorta feels like pay back!  Ha-ha! 

Me: "Mom, Dad, he's TOUCHING ME!"
Brother: "You can FEEL that!?  You know I farted on it, right..."

Brother: "You know Mom & Dad found you abandoned under a bridge one night, right?  You're really a troll baby."

Brother: "Awesome!  Watch this...*faint popping sound* if you jump on those caterpillars just right they pop like bubble wrap! *More popping sounds*"
Me: "Ugh, SICK!"

Yeah, perhaps you were one of the lucky ones...ha! 

Thanks for letting me know about digital & HDMI output Mike!  I thought just the same, but...some people have told me other things.  I kinda want to see if I can incorporate the digital converter box I still have before returning it to my cable provider.  So like I said, I'll try and if not, use my brother's old TV.  

Tris


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone else joined the Roku experiment? We have this old TV in our bedroom that currently gets the digital TV signal, and part of me has been so tempted to get the cheapest Roku. I do watch Crackle shows and have watched TV on Hulu - and there is part of me that wants to break free from the cable TV world - but they provide my wife's email and there are so many shows we watch and not all of them are available on streaming options...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Has anyone else joined the Roku experiment? We have this old TV in our bedroom that currently gets the digital TV signal, and part of me has been so tempted to get the cheapest Roku. I do watch Crackle shows and have watched TV on Hulu - and there is part of me that wants to break free from the cable TV world - but they provide my wife's email and there are so many shows we watch and not all of them are available on streaming options...


I dumped my satellite August, 2011 and haven't looked back. I miss Discovery and History Channel, but they are now available as apps for my Fire. Not the best way to watch, but at least I've got something.

Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu Plus are really the only channels I watch and I look at the shows I don't get anymore just as if they were cancelled. And I certainly don't miss paying $90 a month for satellite.

I just bought a second Roku and I'll be hooking it up in my bedroom.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

jmiked said:


> A circa 2000 TV will be analog, and the Roku is all digital with HDMI output. Not compatible.


BTW, I still use old TV and works perfect with Box that converts analog to digital signal... But I am not suggesting anyone to do it now...


----------

